
Body modification artist charged with GBH, despite written consent - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/feb/12/body-modification-artist-dr-evil-admits-gbh-customers-wolverhampton
======
inersha
A friend of mine stretched her ears and went to Dr. Evil to have them sown up.
He did a great job, and it cost £200. This is not available on the NHS and
probably would have cost thousands (for someone with less experience in the
same procedure).

Such a shame to see this. Dr. Evil is a good guy.

------
mindcrime
_But the judge, Amjad Nawaz, ruled that the registered tattooist could not use
his clients’ written permission as a defence._

This is one of the most absurd things I've ever heard in my life. We own our
bodies, and the State has absolutely zero standing to regulate what we can do
to our own bodies, or what we can allow someone else to do.

The problem in this story is the State, and _not_ "Dr Evil".

------
ajhurliman
I'm a little confused as to who even submitted the case if the procedures were
consensual. Did a LEO just see someone without an ear one day and grill them
about it?

------
slowmovintarget
The distinction here is actually a ruling that the defendant performed medical
procedures without medical cause, and that body modification (like removal of
an ear) is not the same as body adornment (like tattooing or piercing). The
law there labels this assault, which may not actually be consented to.

------
SamReidHughes
Removing an ear? Splitting a tongue? His customers had mental problems.

You might ask: Would you split your 20 year old child's tongue in half or cut
off their ear? Then why would you do somebody else's? For normal decent
people, it takes some sort of learned desensitization to do this to somebody.
Like the way soldiers kill other people.

------
LinuxBender
Will the outcome be the same when people want to implant chips / computers in
their body to augment their reality or restore/change functionality?

~~~
MiddleEndian
Probably, yes. Bodily autonomy is not well-respected by most governments.

------
turblety
Once again the government trying to control what consenting adults do to/with
their body.

